# 9mm personal defense rounds



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Which grain do you recommend? Was wanting to try the 124gr but want to see what others prefer.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Federal 124 hst, or the hornady 135 grain critical duty.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Speer gold dot 124grain


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

135 critical DUTY FOR ME



223AI said:


> Federal 124 hst, or the hornady 135 grain critical duty.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I use 124 +P Speer Gold Dots. Any of the listed above would be great as well (HST CD)


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I have 115 gr Hornady -Zmax in my 9mm. I haven't tested them on ballistics gel or an old ham but they have pretty good reviews. I also happen to like the green tips, but that's just me :wink:


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

The only thing that gives me pause on the Critical Duty ammo is the velocity is reduced. I am not sure why. Hornady Critical Defense is 100 fps faster.

On the weight, find out what feed 100% in your gun first. If they all do, you can choose lighter/faster or bigger/slower or whatever you prefer.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

Winchester Ranger, Speer Gold Dot, or Federal HST can't go wrong. I use Ranger 127 grain +P+ myself


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

124 gr Federal Hydrashock


----------



## omarpena (Aug 30, 2012)

Winchester sxt 127 +p+ or corbon 124 +p,Speer gold dot 124 +p; sxt is the revamped black talon round and the Corbon is a gold dot. If had to choose one, would be sxt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

Buffalo Bore in every self defense pistol.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

http://www.underwoodammo.com/9mmlugerp124graingolddotjackethollowpointboxof50-2.aspx

or

http://www.doubletapammo.net/index.php?route=product/product&path=303_371&product_id=584

or

https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=119

there, you have the best options above.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Your barrel length needs to be taken into consideration when choosing a round.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

hydrashocks, lawmans, or gold dots, all will make a hole

make darn sure they feed well first, some like to stovepipe ................


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Gold dots, Rangers, Hydrashocks, Cor-bons, they will all accomplish your goal. Buy a box and make sure they feed well through YOUR gun, then load all your mags. Don't get caught up in bullet speed, rate of twist, etc, they don't really factor in.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Speer makes Gold Dots in a short barrel version for optimal performance in 3" barrels. Good luck finding any.


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the Speer Gold Dot 124gr also, but loaded by Underwood to +P+.

Hornady Critical Duty 135gr +P is another one of my favorites. Apart from that, Speer Gold Dot 124gr +P or 147gr.


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have heard wonderful things about the Hornady Critical Duty. I was so impressed with the things I have heard and read that I actually went and got a box a couple of days ago.


----------

